
10 HTML tags which are not used as often as they deserve - billpg
http://css.dzone.com/articles/10-html-tags-which-are-not
======
mooism2
<button> used to be way uglier than <input type=button> on Safari --- looked
like a Windows button instead of a Mac button. Is it prettier now?

